# Opinion sobre los SubWoofer que se venden en Carrefour o Alcampo



## CarlosColombo (Jun 2, 2008)

Alguna opinion sobre los SubWoofer que se venden en Carrefour o Alcampo.

Los que vienen en su caja para el coche, Valen la pena para casa?

Gracias


----------



## yhue (Jun 2, 2008)

En realidad no hay sub de coche o de casa solo hay profesionales y entertainment la diferencia radica en el cono y en la impedancia, por ejemplo si tienes un equipo que soporta 4OHM y su salida es al rededor de 80~120 Wrms te va muy bien un sub de cono de polipropeno (siempre los e usado por su rendimiento y durabilidad ) lo que cambia mas que todo es el espacio fisico por que en coche tienes menos espacio para el bafle y por ellos muchos woofers son de parametros para espacios pekeños y los profecionales estan hechos para cajas mas grandes !


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 3, 2008)

Yo no te recomiendo que compres altavoces marca "carrefour" "alcampo" o "Eroski" por experiencia tienen muy mala calidad de sonido y duran lo que duran, es preferible que compres unos en condiciones, aunque cuesten un pelin mas, pero por lo menos tienes una seguridad y garantia de calidad.


----------



## CarlosColombo (Jun 4, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------

